# Welches Forum für Puretec??? Bitte helft mir



## exma (29. Oktober 2001)

hi alle zusammen ich will auf meiner hp ein forum "installieren", da ich mein Webspace bei Puretec habe und dieses Paket (3.0) kein eigenes CGI (Php auch nicht)unterstützt, suche ich ein gutes forum.
Dieses Forum soll Prinzipiell die Funktionen wie VBulletin oder UBB haben und zudem noch kostenlos sein. kennt einer von euch ein solches? liebe grüsse und danke im voraus exma


----------



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2001)

Du kannst mal auf http://www.kostenlos.de oder http://www.geizkragen.de nachsehen. Da findest du sicher eine umfangreiche Liste von Angeboten.

Ich habe selbst mal das von http://www.forumromanum.de benutzt und es ist recht zuverlässig. Gibt auch verschiedene Layouts dafür, kannst es dir mal ansehen.
Mit anderen habe ich keine Erfahrung weil ich wenig von externen Skripten halte und zum glück nicht mehr auf solche angewiesen bin.


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. November 2001)

ich würde auf das phpbb oder das apboard zurückgreifen. vor allem letzteres ist zu empfehlen, da es ständig erweitert wird und du damit nicht allzu viel selber zu programmieren brauchst.


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

@ hottemp
Beide Boards die du genannt hast müssen aber auf dem eigenen Webspace gehostet werden und verlangen dafür PHP & MySQL. Beides ist aber nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. November 2001)

noch gibt es ja kostenlosen webspace mit php&mysql. warum nicht solchen webspace zusätzlich benutzen. mit forumromanum würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen, dass ist kein forum das ist bloß eine anreihung von scripten...


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

Kostenloser Webspace ist saulangsam weil total überlastet.
Gegenbeispiele wie Puretec (ohne PHP & MySQL) oder ein anderer Anbieter der PHP & MySQL hat nehmen keine Anmeldungen mehr an oder haben ihr Angebot auf Seiten in einer bestimmten Sprache beschränkt und verlangen eine gute Qualität der Seite die auch überprüft wird!

Kostenloser Webspace = **zensiert**
Da ist man mit einem kostenlosen Forum besser dran.


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von hottemp _
> *noch gibt es ja kostenlosen webspace mit php&mysql. warum nicht solchen webspace zusätzlich benutzen. mit forumromanum würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen, dass ist kein forum das ist bloß eine anreihung von scripten... *



Das ist zwar gemein, aber durchaus treffend.


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Kostenloser Webspace ist saulangsam weil total überlastet.*



Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Warum probierst Du nicht einfach mal ezboard? (http://www.ezboard.com)

Ist zwar auch mit Werbung, aber dafür ein Forum mit vielen Extras.


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. November 2001)

das ezboard hatte ich früher auch mal. aber mittlerweile ist dort soviel werbung dass man das eigentlich nicht mehr benutzen kann.


----------



## exma (6. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von hottemp _
> *das ezboard hatte ich früher auch mal. aber mittlerweile ist dort soviel werbung dass man das eigentlich nicht mehr benutzen kann. *



und genau deshalb hab ich eben mein altes ezboard gelöscht


----------

